# MTH - DCC control coming to the DCS boards



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Wolf speaking about the upcoming product development. The new Protosound boards will have DCC capability which I assume means they will be controllable via DCC. Not sure when they will be released. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcqYTIaw9XU 

Raymond


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, 

HOT DOG!!! Looking forward to getting some large scale loco's with DCC.. 

Thanks for the link.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

that is good news ....... should have happened a while back


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second the good news, gives me more choices and I really like the MTH smoke units


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep... Raymond, how much does the electronics cost (with or without the smoke unit).... obviously we will have to add flywheels on non-MTH locos, but this could be another nice option for us DCC junkies. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

The PS2 upgrade kit retails for $180 and includes the sound & control board, battery(which will be eliminated on the new board), all LED and incandescent lights, instruction manual, 2" speaker and o gauge protocouplers. (the O gauge protocouplers are pretty much useless to us from what I'm seeing since they are too small). This is without the smoke unit, they run $55.00 

Raymond


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 11/03/2008 3:45 PM
The PS2 upgrade kit retails for $180 and includes the sound & control board, battery(which will be eliminated on the new board), all LED and incandescent lights, instruction manual, 2" speaker and o gauge protocouplers. (the O gauge protocouplers are pretty much useless to us from what I'm seeing since they are too small). This is without the smoke unit, they run $55.00 

Raymond





OOO come on Greg!!! you know you want to come to the dark side, ha ha ha like they say once yo go DCS you never go back he he he








Nick...


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great news esp. considering that QSI equipped DCC loco's should be able to operate with MTH DCS stuff...hmmmm...


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

This was a natural as there HO loco's have DCC capabilities.. I have thought all along that they should have had DCC in there large scale loco's.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this was in their long term plans, especially since they were required to develop a new board from scratch for the HO line. (The o gauge boards wouldn't fit in an HO engine) This is a big reason we haven't seen them in O/G yet, Dev dollars electronics wise have been in getting the HO up and running first. And in the mean time, considering they've rolled out the: Hudson, Challenger, Big boy, GS-4, GS-2, Triplex(very soon), Dash-8, GG1, VO1000, F-3, F-7, Alco PA in One Gauge alone, they've had alot of demands on their development dollars. Compared to what the other Largescale mfgs have out for sound/control(Aristo, USA T, etc), MTH doesn't need to do anything and they still have the lead. 

That said, I agree, this will be a Nice enhancement! It probably won't benefit me personally but this will definitely give more people more options which is great. : )

Largescale as a whole continues to move forward... 


Raymond


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Like once you have DCC you never go back.







Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/04/2008 6:31 AM
Nick Like once you have DCC you never go back.







Later RJD

HE HE HE








Nick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no another Tom







Later RJD


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope the Big Boy is 1st on the list for DCC.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean the MTH Big Boy to get the new boards?

It's probably hard to say. Not sure if sales have slowed on the Big Boys to where they aren't having addition runs yet. If not, then it's a possibility.


Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Raymond, what is the continuous and peak current on the o gauge boards (motor)? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg,

I don't know. The only real difference that I'm aware of between the O and G boards are the motor diode. On the G board, it's a separate component and very large, the O gauge is build on to the board and is much smaller. (My understanding is the diode is to protect the motor driver from reverse spike created when the magnetic field collapses in the motors when each time power is removed from the motors.) 

I think what you're really wanting to know is what can you safely drive with the board. Bottom line, you can use a general rule of thumb... If you are wanting to run G gauge engines with multiple motors, I would only power one engine with one board and use the G board. The only model in production today that I would say you would need a slave board (or second DCS board) to run the second motor safely would be the USA Trains Big Boy. MTH uses one DCS board with no slave board for all their articulateds. If you are wanting to run a small engine like an Annie, you could get away with running a board that doesn't have the larger motor diode. They run their Hudson with a standard diode equipped board if I remember correctly. 

I think this effectively covers what you need. Let me know if not.


Raymond


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Raymond,

Yes, I was referring to the MTH Big Boy. I was looking to convert one to battery but they are all gone. 
Hope they run the next batch with DCC control. 


Alan


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/04/2008 4:01 PM
Oh no another Tom







Later RJD



Nope, ones enough, HE HE HE








Nick


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike needs a stool. He sways back and forth like a schoolgirl doing a recital.









Mark


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Aw! they've only gone half way! No battery connectors!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Any more news on this? I've been interested in MTH for a good while now but the proprietary DCS system has stopped me. If I could run MTH trains via DCC it's be much more interestng


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Last I heard end of 2009.

Are you intersted in 1:32 scale or some of their engines? If it's the engines which ones?

Are you using the term proprietary to mean no other control system can control DCS and it can't control anything but DCS?


Raymond


----------

